
Algorithmia raises $10.5M Series A round led by Google’s new AI fund - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/23/algorithmia-raises-10-5m-series-a-round-led-by-googles-new-ai-fund
======
gavinh
From [https://algorithmia.com/bounties](https://algorithmia.com/bounties):

    
    
      MACHINE TRANSLATION Bounty $100
    

OK.

~~~
tedmiston
Having bounties at all is above average for a seed-stage startup with 13
people.

Most people that are successful here are surely doing it for personal joy and
satisfaction, not the money.

~~~
nightski
I don't think these are bounties offered by the company. They look user
driven. Many are hilariously undervalued with very poor specifications making
them pretty much worthless (i.e. the example above).

------
amrrs
This is very much inline with the news that Google (Cloud) acquired Kaggle,
that shows Google's interest in developing ML/AI products and deploy them and
also offer AI as a Service for those who don't have AI background!

~~~
pm90
Yep! I'm really excited to see the future of AI on the cloud. I have a feeling
it will have the same effect as AWS had to the cloud computing market: make it
possible for smaller companies/teams to quickly spin up AI based products and
provide better services to consumers.

------
hodder
Have to admit I love the name. Congrats to the team. Hopefully they can employ
the money wisely.

~~~
forgot-my-pw
The logo is great too!

------
supernumerary
Reminds me of
[http://www.wolfram.com/language](http://www.wolfram.com/language)

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Funny you said that because as soon as I read the article on Algorithmia, I
started to see ads for Woldfram, including getting their free eBook on ML.

------
imaginenore
So is it like Tensorflow-as-a-servce?

~~~
amrrs
Yep, Generic and ML algorithms as a service in the form of APIs, say you have
an app and it wants image classification in it. Why take the pain of building
your own model and then porting it to your app? Simply use this API!

~~~
nradov
AWS already has an image recognition API.

------
aerovistae
Ah at first I thought this meant google had a fund whose investment choices
were being completely controlled by an AI. That would have made for a much
more interesting story, oh well.

~~~
Houshalter
There was a story on NumerAI just yesterday. Not acquired by Google yet, but
basically the same thing.

------
virgil_disgr4ce
"Algorithmia" sounds like a congenital AI disease.

~~~
diyseguy
Or to have a heart attack via algorithm

